# Squatting:  Abs IN or OUT?



## Joliver (May 20, 2014)

After I finished lifting tonight and I was approached by some crossfitters that were interested in "increasing their squatting power."  Gym owner ask me for a favor with these moneybags, so I decided to help them out instead of mocking two adult men who regularly used the word "burpee."  

So I wanted to see how much they could squat.  They "didnt go below 5 reps."  So the obvious answer is to do more work (heavier weight) in less time (fewer reps), because that is the definition of power.  That didn't satisfy them.  

I tried to adjust their stance.  Widen things out to utilize the powerful hips, hams, and glutes.  "We need to be able to do olympic lifts," and so that answer didn't satisfy them.  I wasn't in an argumentative mood.

I went through a quite a few tips before I got fed up with reasons as to why they couldn't do what I suggested.  It really became a "....see that is the difference between PLing and funtional training..." fest.  I wanted to say "putting you two in the truck of smart car and turning it over would be a great functional test for me" but I just kept staring at his girls boobs and came up with a new solution.

I finally got them on the rack and squatting.  I found a simple solution to a simple problem that limits the potential of every novice squatter.  They drew in, and contracted their abs.  

Why have a smaller base for heavier lifting?  It is flawed but common logic.  I had both of them unrack 315 with a full belly of air--which was harder to teach than I thought it would be.  After the bar was on their back, I had both of them exhale and flex as hard as they would with a max effort squat.  Both of those suckers ended up on their toes.  That is right.  The bar goes forward.  

Do the experiment at home if you dont believe me.  Grab a bar...or broom if you are an idiot...and set up in your squat position.  Exhale forcefully and contract your abs.  If you went forward, you just realized that you just did two things: First, you limited the amount of time you can exert maximum force--kind of like blowing out all your air under water; you wont win a "hold your breath contest." Second, you just shifted your base from your designed groove that should be maximizing your hips, glutes, and hams to your quads.  Shifting your groove in mid lift is bad enough.  Shifting it in favor of a smaller, less powerful muscle group is terrible.  

A big belly full of air is preferable because a wider, more stable platform is always better to project power.  

There are a few exceptions, but on the whole....the best squatters fill the belly and squat.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 20, 2014)

I was just explaining this in the chat last night. Great informational post as well. You have a knack for teaching Joli....


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2014)

Great post, agree with MM - very easily digestible style, Joliver.


----------



## nightster (May 20, 2014)

Im new to squats and deadlifts, the guy Im training with says to do that same thing. I have to say at first, for me, it felt un natural. I see the reasons, just at first it felt weird.     Good post!


----------



## Trauma RN (May 20, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I was just explaining this in the chat last night. Great informational post as well. You have a knack for teaching Joli....



He does- my traps are growing like weeds... thanks to MM


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

1. Valsalva.

2. Why do we wear a belt? Stronger contraction of the abs because the belt gives them something to push against...


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2014)

I stopped reading right after you said "approached by crossfitters at YOUR gym".........


But seriously, very good read.  Whats even more interesting is the argumentive stance crossfitters take instead of a humble approach.  Oh and that is a great practice exercise in breathing too....


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2014)

Nicely written  joli rancher. Strange though because for me as long as I can remember it was always an automatic natural response habit to fill my belly full of air. It never had to be taught for me. Like taking a shit, when I'm ready to push that monster log out the first thing I do is fill my belly full of air before I make that power push.


----------



## Dtownry (May 20, 2014)

I can't believe they would even question you.  I am sure Jesus himself would be hesitant to do so.  

Great story, lesson, and even better presentation.  If you are not already some sort of writer Joli you should be.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 20, 2014)

Joli does this technique work for DL as well?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Joli does this technique work for DL as well?



"Big Air" for every lift. Take your air for your pull when you are set up at the bar. Big Air, take the slack out of the bar, and pull....that's what I do. Don't take your air when you are standing up over the bar.


----------



## Joliver (May 20, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Joli does this technique work for DL as well?



Yes it does.  It actually helps a bit more in the DL because you are able to press your belly against your thighs and use it for passive force production.  If you set your DL up correctly, it should be difficult to get low enough because of this technique.  Difficulty in setup isnt a bad thing in deadlifting. If the natural tendency for the DL setup is to pop up, then you have created a setup that automatically helps you lift.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 20, 2014)

Crossfitters at Jols gym?  They must have been lost.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2014)

I am laughing reading this because I recently have been teaching my younger brother to squat and pull. We were dead lifting and he took his air into his chest not his belly. Passed the hell out because of it!


----------



## snake (May 20, 2014)

Shit, I never thought about my breathing that much. Fill the lungs at the top to create some internal pressure and squat, kinda simple.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 20, 2014)

Did you first ask them to remove their tampons?


----------



## Joliver (May 20, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Crossfitters at Jols gym?  They must have been lost.



My gyms owner is looking to do the whole "super training gym" model.  Crossfit on one side....PLing on the other.  Its a trendy cash grab thing.  He deserves it though.  He has created a gym with a lot of great lifters--but has nothing to show for it.  

I will install the concertina wire and landmines.  SHould be fine.


----------



## Big Worm (May 22, 2014)

Did they have a belt on or give them a belt to try it?  Ive found its a lot easier to teach the sensation of air in the belly to people with a belt first.


----------



## JOMO (May 22, 2014)

I don't think I could have had the patience for teaching them. Seemed like a butting heads contest like you said. But, at least they learned first hand about big air and pushing out your abs. At first it was an unnatural feeling for me, and still sometimes when I'm going for quicker reps I don't get my full air in. Not a good feeling almost falling forward and winding up doing a half squat/good morning.


----------



## Joliver (May 22, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Did they have a belt on or give them a belt to try it?  Ive found its a lot easier to teach the sensation of air in the belly to people with a belt first.



I gave them "the loaner."  It looks and smells like shit--covered in chalk.  They winced when they saw it.  I laughed.  They didnt want to get their "fresh gear" chalky.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2016)

Bump. 


Felt you guys could use a laugh.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> Felt you guys could use a laugh.



I remember the days when I was helpful.  I've been meaning to write up a "training over 90%" thread.  Maybe one day....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I remember the days when I was helpful.  I've been meaning to write up a "training over 90%" thread.  Maybe one day....


i didn't realize training under 90% was an option


----------

